# Weekend warrior wanting to tag along



## PearlandSharkFisher

Like the title says I'm a weekend warrior, and would like to tag along with someone on their boat. Looking to go offshore, but any fishing is good fishing for me! 
I have all my own gear for offshore, or inshore. I have extra gear if needed. 

I have cash to cover gas, and can be a very helpful hand. Text me if you need a tag along for the weekends on your boat 832-244/3542 I am located in Pearland. 

I look forward to hearing back from y'all 2cool!

Tight lines,
Joey


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher

looking forward to going out with yall!


----------



## sotexhookset

Someone hook this dude up. He's got casheesh for the petro and wants to fish.


----------



## lucasrus1

I would if he could go during the week..


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher

I could go during the week too, just need a little heads up for week day trips to let my boss know.


----------



## lucasrus1

*Wed or Thursday*

Shark
Hoping to get out Wed or Thursday is seas permit. Shot me a pm if interested.
Lucas


----------



## ReelBigFish79

If you want to go in November (packery channel) during the week or maybe a Saturday, weather depending, you can go with me. During the week is best because my kids are in school but I could sneak out a Saturday or 2. I stay inside the jetties if it's rough. We caught 3 sharks in about 4 hours last time out. And a bunch of snapper.


----------



## gbeardjr

I'm going to fish the jetties and Seawolf park area on the 20th. Just $50.00/person

http://www.captainbeardcharters.com


----------



## ReelBigFish79

Pearlandsharkfisher, I got your PM and will text this next week. I am off the whole month of November so we should be able to go out at some point.


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher

Met a lot of cool people so far, if anyone needs a tag along to chase some winter trout or flounder let me know!

Joey
ReelDeal Cleaning and Repairs
www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning


----------



## gotmuddy

I dont know if your willing to drive that far but in feb. we will be staying in brazoria and fishing for red/speck/flounder.


----------



## sea hunt 202

look me up I can fish most any days according to my wife


----------

